# Employment Insurance Question



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A friend of mine has lost his job due to company downsizing (this week will be his last there), and he is in the process of applying for EI. He's seriously considering a move from MTL to Toronto - does anyone know if this would affect his eligibility to receive EI benefits while he looks for a new job? Can someone go on EI and still receive the benefits if they change provinces?

Sorry if these are stupid questions - I haven't the slightest idea how EI works (fortunately) and I'm trying to gather info to help my friend out...


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

To the best of my knowledge, which isn't saying much, EI will encourage movement within the country in order to better one's chances of securing employment. If he positions it as for personal reasons, it may be sticky.
Try the EI website though, I'm sure all of the answers will be there.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

iPetie said:


> To the best of my knowledge, which isn't saying much, EI will encourage movement within the country in order to better one's chances of securing employment. If he positions it as for personal reasons, it may be sticky.
> Try the EI website though, I'm sure all of the answers will be there.


Thanks - I'll pass your comment along to my friend. I've told him however that this is the kind of question he should ask next time he's in contact with his EI office.

I already checked the EI website myself. There's a lot of information there but I don't find it well organised; not even the FAQ mentioned this sort of situation. Still, it may be there somewhere but I haven't found the right link yet.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't know if this is still in effect, but you used to be able to deduct moving expenses from your income tax when the move was job-related. Maybe worth looking into,


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Thanks - I'll pass your comment along to my friend. I've told him however that this is the kind of question he should ask next time he's in contact with his EI office.
> 
> I already checked the EI website myself. There's a lot of information there but I don't find it well organised; not even the FAQ mentioned this sort of situation. Still, it may be there somewhere but I haven't found the right link yet.


Yes, I'd agree that something like this is much better from the source than from me. I think it should be OK though, provided ops in his field are better in T.O. as compared to MTL.

What I do know for sure Gerbill, is that moving expences are definately tax deductable if moving for employment. I've moved accross the country and back twice in the last 10 years. Once was for a new company and that was deductable. Once for a current employer, and what the employer did not cover was tax deductable.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Your friend should let IE know of the move. One of the stipulations of IE is that you are Monday to Friday, Read, Willing and Able to work. Hard if you are moving.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

The move shouldn't affect his eligibility since EI is a federal program as opposed to a provincial one. But I agree with Heart and have him check with EI of the move.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I'm sure there was a question about moving on the online EI questionaire I filled out for my mom. They ask you a ton of questions and you usually end up repeating yourself a few times. I found it to be a rather frustrating, confusing, and very user unfriendly questionaire. Then of course you have to fill out a report every week or two.

But like the above I would assume if the chances of getting a job in Toronto is better, they wouldn't have a problem with the move.


----------



## gt2amigo (Aug 14, 2009)

*Employment Insurance Regulations*

I have a few questions about the Employment Insurance Act and its Regulations. According to HRDC, the vacation pay that I received at the end of employment (when I lost my job) is considered as earnings during the initial part of my unemployed period and so will be deducted from my EI benefits. I feel that this is unfair because of the following reasons:-

1) The vacation pay is a benefit that is earned on an ongoing basis, throughout the employment period, accumulated and paid out at the end of employment (or year). So, this money is earned income during employment, not after job loss and should not be considered as wages earned immediately after I lost my job. Therefore, it should not be deducted from my EI benefits at all.

2) EI premium was deducted from my vacation pay and therefore it should be combined with my regular wages in the EI benefit calculation to boost the benefit amount, but instead, it was used to offset my EI benefits, to my disadvantage. 

As a result of the above action by HRDC, my vacation pay became an encumbrance, I suffered:- 
a)a reduced benefit amount because the vacation pay was combined with my regular wages in the EI calculation.
b)a reduced benefit package as the vacation was used to offset my benefits

This is a double whammy to me and is grossly unfair. What is your take on this?
Do you have any tips to offer, should I lodge an appeal?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
It looks like a procedural problem. Vacation Pay piad out at the end of employment should be treated like severance - thus, while you have vacation pay - you are "on vacation" - so it should only serve to delay the start of payment, beyond the regular two weeks they don't pay. I would file an appeal based on the fact that they should have delayed the first payment, rather than reducing the payments over time - just like severance.


----------

